# Headway A133



## The Tait Gallery (Sep 27, 2008)

Once again, I need to pick the brains of the SN stalwarts!

I attach a painting I did of the wooden-built Aberdeen-registered trawler "Headway", built, if my memory serves me correctly, in 1957, either at Sandhaven, or one of the other yards in that area which were normally engaged in building smaller dual-purpose vessels. She had a sister ship called the "Fairway" (A217), and the Buckie-built "Vigilance" (A204) was of similar design.

It's just a few of her vital statistics that I would appreciate, such as tonnage, engine-make and horse-power, along with her ownership details. Someone has bought the painting from me, and I'd like to provide this information about her to the buyer. Sadly, I have no old copies of Olsen's Almanack, which would have this readily available. When I was a lad, I had the 1959, 1960 and 1961 ones (among the rest), which I threw away on publication of each new edition. How I wish I'd kept them now! "Stupid boy!", as Captain Mainwaring would have said to Private Pike. 

Thanks for all your help, as always.


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

According to Olsens & Miramar O.N. 183863 Built Forbes Sandhaven Launched 12.06.1957, 440hp 170g, 62n Owned in 1960 by Nigg Fishing Co Ltd Aberdeen


----------



## frankbiganski (5 mo ago)

I realise this is an old thread but I'm a photographer/videographer and I'm wondering if anyone can confirm that the wrecked vessel mentioned here is the same that I videoed? The ship has the name "Hea*way" on the stern.





This site will be of great help in the future as I seek out other wrecked ships across the UK over the coming months/years. And thanks to my mate Rick for finding this website and info for me!

Cheers!

Frank B.
East London, UK


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

The Tait Gallery said:


> I attach a painting I did of the wooden-built Aberdeen-registered trawler "Headway", built, if my memory serves me correctly, in 1957, either at Sandhaven, or one of the other yards in that area which were normally engaged in building smaller dual-purpose vessels. She had a sister ship called the "Fairway" (A217), and the Buckie-built "Vigilance" (A204) was of similar design.
> 
> _The MT Vigilance_ (A204) has significance in our family since my father was Mate in her from 1959, the year after her completion, until 1967. During that time she was managed out of the Aberdeen office of W H Dodds.
> I am pleased to see online a fine painting of the _Vigilance_ by the artist Jim Tait.
> Aberdonian


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

The_ MT Vigilance_ (A204) has significance in our family since my father was Mate in her from 1959, the year after her completion, until 1967. During that time she was managed out of the Aberdeen office of W H Dodds.
I am pleased to see online a fine painting of the _Vigilance_ by the artist Jim Tait.

Aberdonian


----------

